# Help for a friend



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a friend that lives near Cape May, (Gallows?). He a some co-workers are getting into fishing and I don't know enough about area to help him out. i.e. places, types for fish, tactics. Any help would be great. Thanks :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Depends on what he/she wants to fish for. There are great spots around the area. Higbee's Beach, Poverty Beach, Grassy Sound, etc, etc.

Right now, flounder, king fish, blue fish, schoolie striper, are being caught. Clams, mullet, minnows, mackerel and peanut bunker seem to be the baits of choice. Drop me a line and I'll set ya right.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Mr. dogg. I may be fishing with them this weekend, if we go I'll give u a shout. Thanks again.


----------

